# Prime Forestry Group



## Travis (27 Jan 2004)

Anyone hear of this www.primeforestry.com company.

They want to 





> help you discover how annualized returns of 14 and even more can be safely and easily attained


----------



## Travis (27 Jan 2004)

*PFG*

sorry , should read 14%.


----------

